# US-Fernsehserien



## Rolli (5 Juni 2009)

Würde mich mal interessieren was eure besten Amerikanischen
Fernsehserien sind ? Ich fange mal an :

CSI aus allen Städten
Stargate
Dr.House
Bones


----------



## mah0ne (5 Juni 2009)

Prison Break
House
The War At Home
Grey's Anatomy


----------



## AMUN (5 Juni 2009)

Dr.House
Stargate
Navy CIS


----------



## Tumor (5 Juni 2009)

Ich hasse Serien.Baywatch gibt es ya nicht mehr


----------



## CoteFan (16 Juni 2009)

Ncis 

JAG

Wer ist hier der boss


----------



## Ronja (16 Juni 2009)

Lost
Grey's Anatomy
Private Practice
Better off Ted
The Nanny
Little house on the prairie


----------



## happy holiday (28 Juni 2009)

80er :

Dallas 
Denver
Magnum
Alf


und die Simpsons


----------



## Stefan24100 (9 Okt. 2009)

CSI NY
Prison Break
die Simpsons
American Chopper


----------



## Rainer Wenger (9 Okt. 2009)

Die Nanny
Full House
Hallo Holly
Dead Like Me - So gut wie tot
Die Simpsons
X-Factor 
Thunder in Paradise
NCIS
und Desperate Housewives (natürlich nur, um die Frauen besser zu verstehen )


----------



## mannivice (9 Okt. 2009)

Miami Vice


----------



## Emilysmummie (13 Okt. 2009)

CSI New York :thumbup:


----------



## neman64 (13 Okt. 2009)

Cold Case 
Die Nanny


----------



## Karrel (13 Okt. 2009)

Dr. House
Monk
Rosanne


----------



## mah0ne (13 Okt. 2009)

House
Dexter
Breaking Bad
Prison Break
.
.
.


----------



## maierchen (13 Okt. 2009)

Mash
Stargate
Xena


----------



## xxsurfer (21 Dez. 2009)

Two and a half man


----------

